# Hunting injury.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

My dog got a couple scrapes, just making sure they are nothing to worry about. It was either a hidden barb wire or when she jumped into a giant cattle trough while getting a drink.

















There were a couple smaller ones too. Monitor, or should I take her in? She is on prednisone and an antibiotic from a suture that didn't heal all the way as well. Not sure if this will affect the healing or not.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

For small scrapes like those there is a product called "GenOne" by the Vet One company. It comes in a squirt bottle and works great on a scrape or rash. It is by prescription and one bottle lasts a long time. Betadine (sp) is also good for scrapes.


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have been using Vetericyn for a couple of years, no prescrip, over the counter. Stuff works great, scrapes or cuts, also use it on my cuts and scrapes, my vet told me they make it for humans but half as strong.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Picked up some vetericyn, read some good reviews about it, plus my vet office is closed, lol.


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

I always have it in dog first aid kit, stuff is great...


----------



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

My dog kit includes a clippers, saline flushes, antibacterial, stapler, and lots of dressings.

Every year.. for 8 years my lab has done something opening weekend that has required staples or stitches. Always on a Sunday also. We'll see how this year goes since she's older and slower.

The Med kit that you can pick up from Cabelas or Scheels has done wonders for me, then a few items I've picked up around the hospital have helped too. I just need to sit down with an ER Dr. and learn how to suture for those areas that I can't staple the skin.

I've used the EMT Gel with alright success for small puncture wounds or scrapes.


----------

